# Radon Slide 29 (130 - 9.0)



## pfalz_buebchen (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo an die Radon Fahrer

Wer fährt denn ein 29er Slide (130) evtl. 2014 / 2015er Jahrgang ?
und in dem Zusammenhang, was waren bei Kauf die Alternativen die in der Auswahl waren ?


----------



## Black-Under (26. Juni 2015)

Ich Slide 130 2014er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz_buebchen (26. Juni 2015)

gabs Alternativen - wenn ja welche ?


----------



## Black-Under (27. Juni 2015)

Alternative war Canyon Spectral 8.0. Aber Radon hatte zu der Zeit das Slide 130 8.0 im Angebot, das war einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Sattler-007 (6. August 2015)

Hallo pfalz-buebchen.
Ich fahre ein slide 130 29" 10.0. Bj 2015. Zur Auswahl stand das Canyon spectral AL 9.9 und das Cube Stereo HPC 140. Das Slide kannte ich schon von meinem Sohn Bj. 14 (Slide 9.0) Das Cube konnte ich beim Händler Probefahren.
Zur Entscheidung: Preis-Leistung aber vor allem Optik und Ausstattung haben mich beim Slide überzeugt. Das Stereo ist eine Spur handlicher und schluckt noch etwas mehr weg. Ich wollte aber keine Shimano mehr. Bei Sram knallen die Gänge rein wie bei Ferrari im Corsa Modus. Außerdem ist der Lenker nur mit 2 schellen belegt. Das slide ist enorm fahrstabil und hält die Spur auch im Groben sehr gut. Die Fox sind  sehr sportlich ausgelegt nutzen den Federweg bis zum Ende aus; .  Es wippt hier nichts (egal ob D oder T) und bergauf ist man gut unterwegs. Einziges Manko beim Slide ist das hohe Rahmengewicht. (Aber mal ehrlich, was sind 500g mehr oder weniger) (Eine Wasserflasche wiegt ja auch 750g. Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten außer kleiner Optikänderungen am Rahmen von Bj 14 zu 15 stelle ich nicht fest. Die kürzeren Kettenstreben bei Bj 15 sind eine Mär.
Das Rad ist enorm vielseitig. Trail im Groben >Kein Thema, 130mm ; Hans Dampf , breite Felgen und 29" bügeln zumindest alles weg was ich mich traue. Jedermann-Rennen haben wir hiermit auch schon bestritten. (Dann mit Gewichtstuning an der rollenden Masse . >Schwalbe RR v+h bringt schon mal 450 Gramm. Dazu habe ich mir noch den Sram XX Zahnkranz gegönnt, Eine Fräswunderwerk  nochmal 100g und einen unvergleichbaren Klang beim schalten, da das Teil aus einem Stück ist. Richtig metallisch > Einfach schön.
Ich hatte vorher eine Cube AMS 26" und meine Erfahrung mit 29" ist. Du bist überall deutlich schneller, Über Hindernisse bei denen ich vorher mit dem 26" fast hängengeblieben oder schwer arbeiten bin komme ich jetzt easy rüber und rolle darüber hinweg.
Die Handlichkeit im engen liegt beim Slide gefühlt jedoch auf Öltankerniveau. Hier musste ich mich umstellen.  Jedoch für 85% aller Wege hat das 29" Vorteile.

Beim Canyon hat mir die Optik nicht gefallen. Schwarz ist fad und das anvisierte Goldorange  hat mir in Natura auch nicht zugesagt. Ist aber sicher auch ein Klasse-Bike.
Das Cube wiegt trotz Carbonrahmen auch nicht weniger (nachgewogen beim Händler). Und es bleibt das Klemmproblem beim Heckträger.
So war die Entscheidung Richtung Slide am Ende einfach.


----------

